# Mycoplasma agassizii (runny nose)



## Yvonne G (Jan 18, 2009)

I was interested in knowing how long the mycoplasma that causes Upper Respiratory Tract Disease (URTD) in desert tortoises can live outside the host, so I asked the question of GOOGLE. This was the first response. It is about 6 years old, but is a VERY interesting read:

http://www.tortoise.org/archives/brown1.html

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 18, 2009)

*RE: Mycoplasma agassizii*

That was very interesting. I have been curious about URTD too.


----------

